# What string trimmer to get



## Nwpa (May 23, 2019)

Well my trusty Husqvarna 123l muffler modded finally won't idle and my Still fs 55 problem child won't rev up so I'm looking into a new string trimmer.
Any recommendations on one with a straight shaft and some power?


----------



## hayseed79 (May 23, 2019)

Husky 525rx works good.Really easy on gas.

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Nwpa (May 23, 2019)

Thank you I'll have to stop at the dealer and check it out.


----------



## Matt93eg (May 25, 2019)

I have a Stihl FS90R. Been a good trimmer. No issues out of it.


----------



## CacaoBoy (May 25, 2019)

I have a Honda HHT35SUKA. It is a bit heavier than most 2 strokes, but it is powerful, reliable, and relatively quiet. https://powerequipment.honda.com/trimmers/models/hht35sukat


----------



## alderman (May 26, 2019)

I’ve had good luck with Shindaiwa. 
This one is 35 years old, been run hard and often. Still going strong







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nwpa (Jun 2, 2019)

I ended up with an echo srm3020.
Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## mark360T (Jun 2, 2019)

Nwpa said:


> I ended up with an echo srm3020.
> Thanks again for all the replies.



You won't regret it one bit! I bought the first one the dealer got. I beat the snot out of it and never a single issue. Congrats and happy trimming!


----------



## sawfun (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm very happy with my fs94.


----------



## full chizel (Jun 2, 2019)

I have the Shindawia T262 and really like it. Its the red version of the Echo 2620.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Jun 2, 2019)

alderman said:


> I’ve had good luck with Shindaiwa.
> This one is 35 years old, been run hard and often. Still going strong
> 
> 
> ...



I have a T20 that was great until the nla TK carburetor went. I am moding it with a modern carburetor because it's been such a good runner. So I'll vote for the Shindiawa.


----------



## Snap (Jul 20, 2019)

EGO 15" battery trimmer. Have not had it long but it made fine work of invasive green vines in the yard today. It's quiet and the head loads easily without taking it apart. Weight is just over 10 pounds complete. So far so good and it has a long warranty to boot not to mention a 90 day return period if it doesn't make the right initial impression.


----------



## anlrolfe (Jul 20, 2019)

I had a T20 that I got off a bone pile and assembled 1 from 2. Only part I had to buy was a new fuel cap. Ran it over 10yrs and started having coil trouble.

I replaced it with a RedMax. Similar size and light weight like the T20. Only wish the choke level was better. It's not a brush cutter but gives the weeds the dickens.


----------

